# إثبات نظرية فيثاغورس



## engineer sameer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

خلال مراجعتي لمادة الرياضيات، مررت بنظرية فيثاغورس، فلاحت لي فكرة في إثباتها، أحببت أن أطلعكم عليها، أرجو المشاركة بآرائكم.


----------



## jouini87 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يشرفني أن أكون أول من يرد على الموضوع ،أهنئك أخي على ذكائك،مننين جاتك ها الفكرة الرائعة؟؟
مش خايف إنهم يسرقولك الفكرة؟؟


----------



## mo3az90 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود يستحق التحيه


----------



## معتز المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك يا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## eng.moamen (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اثبات رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## engineer sameer (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يا إمام يا جويني هو فاضل حد يسرق علم؟
الناس همها بطنها ورزقتها وبس.​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هااااااااايل مهندس سمير


----------



## kareem moh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## engineer sameer (31 ديسمبر 2009)

وفيكم بارك الله تعالى.


----------



## aree_79 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اثبات رائع


----------



## khalafkm (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ARAB-HORSE (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك فى علمك ومجهودك وان شاء الله نزيد منك المزيد

لى تعليق واحد ارجوا ان تصححوا لى ان كنت مخطئا
ان هذا الاثبات يصلح فقط للمثلت القائم الزاوية ( متساوى الساقين) فقط

والى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## kimo10 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا الإثبات ده للمثلث متساوى الساقين بس ،، بس الفكرة كويسة


----------



## almokana (18 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع ولكن هناك ابسط كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engineer sameer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

حقا، هذا الإثبات صالح فقط للمثلث متساوي الساقين، وهناك ما هو أبسط منه بكثير، وقد قمت بتعديل ذلك للصورة العامة، فاخترعت برهانا جديدا، ولذلك أرجو أن تنظروا إلى هذه المشاركة.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t284584.html​ ​


----------

